# Started Working Thermo/Fluids 6 min Problems



## JoeysVee (Aug 28, 2009)

I've started working the thermo/fluids 6 min problems. I'm only getting about 1/2 of them right from beginning to end without looking at the solution. I have not worked any of the other 6 min problem books. Also, it is taking me a LOT longer than 6 minutes per problem.

How do the 6 minute problem/solutions books compare to the real exam? In your opinion, are they easier or more difficult?

Thanks!


----------



## buick455 (Aug 30, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I've started working the thermo/fluids 6 min problems. I'm only getting about 1/2 of them right from beginning to end without looking at the solution. I have not worked any of the other 6 min problem books. Also, it is taking me a LOT longer than 6 minutes per problem.
> How do the 6 minute problem/solutions books compare to the real exam? In your opinion, are they easier or more difficult?
> 
> Thanks!



I do not have the thermo and fluids six minute solutions book so I am not sure about those problems but the problems in the mechanical design six minute solutions books usually take longer than six minutes to solve. The exam problems vary in that some take longer than six minutes and some may only take a few seconds depending on your knowledge of that subject. It averages out to six minutes. Personally I did not care too much for the machine design six minute solutions book as some of the problems were poorly written and to me showed a lack of true understanding of practical engineering by the Author. There is still no errata for the second edition and there are a number of errors in the book which I reported over a year ago. Personally I like the NCEES problems the best so I would do all of these more than one if you can.

Do not worry too much about looking at the answer if your struggling as some problems may just be unsolvable using your reference or you could just be messing up on units etc.


----------



## Agg97 (Aug 31, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I've started working the thermo/fluids 6 min problems. I'm only getting about 1/2 of them right from beginning to end without looking at the solution. I have not worked any of the other 6 min problem books. Also, it is taking me a LOT longer than 6 minutes per problem.
> How do the 6 minute problem/solutions books compare to the real exam? In your opinion, are they easier or more difficult?
> 
> Thanks!


I found the Six Minute Solutions to be a great resource when studying. There's lots of different types of problems, and some of them give multiple ways to come up with the solution. I recall one of the Thermo/fluids problems having 5 different solutions. As far as how close they are to the real thing, I think pretty close. Some questions are just qualitative questions which take 10 seconds, and others take a full 10 minutes to complete. That's pretty close to how the real exam was, in my opinion.


----------



## HVACstevie (Sep 8, 2009)

They are different. 6 minute solutions tend to be straight forward but required much more involved calculation. The NCEES questions tend to be less involved once you figure out what they are asking.

Buy the NCEES practice exam. It'll be the best $50 (or whatever) you spend preparing for the test.


----------

